# Looking for information on concrete ceilings



## David Reed (Mar 13, 2008)

I am interested in building concrete cellar, storm bunker, type rooms with concrete ceilings possibly strong enough to support 2'-4' of earth above. I have experience with foam form pours and very little experience with monolithic air foiled structures, but I am interested and have been approached by a couple of clients about underground structures with concrete roofs, I have not built these types of structures save basic block-form basement types with wood beam ceilings. I would love to hear your thoughts on this and any techniques to use and obviously safe and ethical procedures to support weight above. Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Look into pre-cast hollow core planks such as this one-

http://www.molin.com/products/hollowcore.cfm

Or this one-

http://oldcastlesystems.precastdev.com/uploads/1117647250/web_site_files/Res_Brochure_info_4pg.pdf


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

foundation walls need pockets to support steel I beams, corrugated deck, spot welded to I beams, wire, chairs, rebar, pour concrete, land helicopter, (if designed properly)


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

genecarp said:


> foundation walls need pockets to support steel I beams, corrugated deck, spot welded to I beams, wire, chairs, rebar, pour concrete, land helicopter, (if designed properly)



What he said.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

This may help. Found it right here.
http://contractortalk.tradepub.com/free/ucon


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

​







* Qualify for Your Free Subscription! *
*  For underground construction professionals involved in the construction and rehabilitation of pipeline and cable systems.  *
  _Underground Construction_ serves the underground construction field which includes contractors, engineers, and utility company personnel engaged in the construction and rehabilitation of municipalities (water/wastewater) including local, state, and federal government; gas distribution and transmission systems, telephone and electronic companies.  
 *Geographic Eligibility:* USA, Canada 
 *Publisher:* Oildom Publishing


----------



## David Reed (Mar 13, 2008)

*thanks guys*

I looked into the underground construction mag but it mainly dealt with cable and pipe trades and not actual building underground structures.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Just form the botom of the slab and support it with posts, beams and plywood that can be removed. Stell and wrinkled tin wil rust.

Run L-shaped rebar from the wall into the slab and use rebar 2" above the bottom of the new slab.

The amount of rebar will depend on the size of the shelter and the amount of dirt you will have on the roof.

Pour the concrete the necessary thickness and remove the forms a week or so later. Before filling, drape 12 mil poly over the top and drape it down the sides. If you do not have a waterproofing and a drainage system around the bottom, it will be wet.

If you want good information on safe cells/storm bunkers, go to the FEMA site (fema.org or fema.gov). They have completed plans for safe cells in basements or above ground and you can use the pricipals for yours and adjust the roof thickness. The plans also give great information on doors, hardware and ventilations. - Do not ever put a safe cell in a flood area (LOL).


----------

